# WTH is with all the "Google Placement" telemarketers these days? (Rant on)



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Dámn, I'm fed up with these scumbags! 

THREE calls already today, and it's not even lunchtime!









I swear, the next time I get an out of state call, I'm gonna answer the phone, "Prime Internet Placement Services. My name is Ken, how would you like to be on the first page of Google searches?" :laughing:


Rant over.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Just got one a few minutes ago...


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

problem is a lot of potential clients call us from out of state phone numbers, so it's hard to differentiate.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I have been getting calls from 411 constantly. Everyone single call starts the same "hi. You aren't getting phone calls because people can't find you online."

Yeah, okay!


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

BamBamm5144 said:


> I have been getting calls from 411 constantly. Everyone single call starts the same "hi. You aren't getting phone calls because people can't find you online."
> 
> Yeah, okay!



I ask 'em where they got my number, and most of 'em say they found it on my website.

O, RLY?


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

480sparky said:


> I ask 'em where they got my number, and most of 'em say they found it on my website.
> 
> O, RLY?


I had one company call and ask me if I've heard of three companies and then he listed them. (we are ranked 1-3). I said yeah I own one of them so.

That was awkward.


----------



## CSB (Nov 17, 2007)

I get 2-3 of these every day. Annoying, but as long as there's some fool out there who really believes a company has the ability to guarantee ranking on Google they're going to keep at it.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

BamBamm5144 said:


> I had one company call and ask me if I've heard of three companies and then he listed them. (we are ranked 1-3). I said yeah I own one of them so.
> 
> That was awkward.


I've done the exact thing before, "Have you hear of cdfcontracting.com?" "Um, yes I have heard of it, it's my company." "Oh, uh..."


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

For those stupid automated versions, try pressing 0 or 2 (it depends on their system) - you will generally get transferred to an automatic "to remove" and it does work within a couple of days


----------



## Bonzai (Dec 23, 2009)

There's a company apparently based out of California called Enzo Corporation that has been calling me every week or two for about 2 years ... As they're not in Canada they don't have to abide by the Canadian do not call legislation so not much I can do. They even call right back if I hang up on them. They tried to tell me there was a problem with my website because it could not easily be found by someone in Toronto. I just said " Good, that's a long drive from Vancouver" and hung up.


----------



## keenan993 (Oct 7, 2010)

It's not just me
I get about 1-3 a day too
Some are even getting more creative, leaving messages... "I'm calling about a project in your area" - I know the project is the club directory for the local golf club. Or the old, I'm interested in your services line.
Most of them are the "Google Placement" calls 
It's tough because everyone wants things instantly this day-in-age, and if we don't pick up a call, it could be a missed job opportunity.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

keenan993 said:


> It's not just me
> I get about 1-3 a day too
> Some are even getting more creative, leaving messages... "I'm calling about a project in your area" - I know the project is the club directory for the local golf club. Or the old, I'm interested in your services line.
> Most of them are the "Google Placement" calls
> It's tough because everyone wants things instantly this day-in-age, and if we don't pick up a call, it could be a missed job opportunity.


Yep, I get all of the same stuff you do Keenan. Including the customers wanting everything instantly.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I get the "would you like to dramatically improve your internet presence for only a dollar a day"


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

I had the best one today..

Very Indian female accent calls up, "We are best web designers in Toronto. Do you need?". And it was said not in a sales sort of way, but in a soup-nazi sort of way.

I had to ask her to repeat herself a couple of times as I wasn't sure what she said, and then wasn't sure why she was saying it like that.

I eventually understood.. Told her, "THIS is the worst sales pitch I have ever heard. You suck." She said "Have a nice day" and I hung up.

I'm wondering just how good these people are if they are Torontos best.


----------



## JohnFerr (Mar 3, 2012)

I get these calls too. *And I'm in the same business.*


----------



## cairnstone (Oct 26, 2008)

I get the calls less and less as I am very crude on the phone. I just ask about there family in a vulgar way. Same appproach I take to the JW's knocking on the door


----------



## vividpainting (Sep 13, 2011)

They can be a waste of time if you let them.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

vividpainting said:


> They can be a waste of time if you let them.


Simply calling my phone is a waste of my time.


----------



## JohnFerr (Mar 3, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Simply calling my phone is a waste of my time.


A waste of your time or theirs?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

JohnFerr said:


> A waste of your time or theirs?


Yes.


----------



## mpmaint (Sep 16, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Dámn, I'm fed up with these scumbags!
> 
> THREE calls already today, and it's not even lunchtime!
> 
> ...


I downloaded a reverse look-up app and it has the ability to send all calls directly to voicemail once its been tagged. I dont answer any out of state calls and i check the number and they come up as telemarketers. Its the same 10-12 numbers everytime. After a couple months, i was no longer getting the calls but I see they tried. 
I just bought a new phone so Im starting over again but I got 3 tagged already


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

It must be the season for them. I yelled at two last week.


----------



## hammern (Sep 30, 2012)

i made the mistake of calling yellowpages to check on rates and now they wont leave me alone.


----------



## 4 seasons (Jan 4, 2010)

These calls are a pain, yellow book is bad too until you yell at them.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I like to try and get them to promote my website w w w. P luck your mutha. C and o m


----------



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

I downloaded call control off of Blackberry App World. I get a call I don't want to get I put the number in there and now more from that one. 

Works great. The phone doesn't even ring now if its from one of those guys. I think I set it to let it ring on a virtual ringer too. Ties them up for a good long time till the server times out. They can't call some other guy while its on that.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Greg from K/W said:


> I downloaded call control off of Blackberry App World. I get a call I don't want to get I put the number in there and now more from that one.
> 
> Works great. The phone doesn't even ring now if its from one of those guys. I think I set it to let it ring on a virtual ringer too. Ties them up for a good long time till the server times out. They can't call some other guy while its on that.


Thats great! Thanks for sharing. I have never heard of this. I wonder if they have an android app?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Thats great! Thanks for sharing. I have never heard of this. I wonder if they have an android app?


Blocker.

Free, but NO ADS!!!!!!!


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I use a Google Voice number for my online stuff which has a call block feature. And you can set the hours it rings. I've been pretty happy with it for the past three years.


----------



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

Thats the same app I have Sparky. Set up white lists and black lists. The black list is shared with other users and lets them know that the callers number is spam as well.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I had one call on Thursday I told her I was already at the top of Google, she said "I can't find you under anything." So I told her a few keywords that I work on and she says "ooh yeah there you are right on the top..." I told her "see, I don't need your services".


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

RobertCDF said:


> I had one call on Thursday I told her I was already at the top of Google, she said "I can't find you under anything." So I told her a few keywords that I work on and she says "ooh yeah there you are right on the top..." I told her "see, I don't need your services".



I always ask 'em how they got my number. Amazingly, they say they got it from my web site.


"Funny... you can't find my web site, but you can find it to get my phone number off it......"


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

480sparky said:


> I always ask 'em how they got my number. Amazingly, they say they got it from my web site.
> 
> "Funny... you can't find my web site, but you can find it to get my phone number off it......"


I actually asked her the same thing, she said it was on their list, I was hoping to use that line on her.


----------

